# 17/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Oct 11, 2010)

Man, I missed out on commenting on some great shots that made me smile from week 16. I've been out of town since Thursday afternoon and just got back. Had the opportunity to sneak in one more beach trip with the kids and couldn't pass it up. Didn't have internet access so I couldn't comment. I'll just say here that I really enjoyed going through all the shots this evening! 

Now, it's late and I'm worn out from the drive home... so let's get down to business on week 17. This might be a bit premature, but I'm going to go ahead and do it, and then maybe we will revisit this one a little later, even if we hit it from a different direction. This week's theme is:

FALL

... as in the season. It doesn't have to be colored leaves. If you can come up with a photo of something else that fall means to you, then by all means submit it! I love how some of you shoot outside the box sometimes on some of these. 

And as always, please review the rules and shoot/submit accordingly. 

See Rules HERE...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 12, 2010)

not many leaves around me except dead ones bro, it will have to be out of the box for me to get one this week !!!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe this will make everyone have to put some real thought into their shots this week then. And as I said, we will probably revisit this theme from some angle when it will be easier to do.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 12, 2010)

A sure sign of fall here is when these guys start roaming the streets in our housing areas.  This was this morning as I walked out the front door on the way to work.


----------



## Booger2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellent! Kodak moment if I ever saw one!


Booger2


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 13, 2010)

*Autumn*

on my mind.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 14, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> on my mind.



Good job putting one together, man.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 14, 2010)

Fall to me means that duck and goose season is close and with only 2 days left to go I took the dogs and camera out to see what I could get and check out one of our ponds. I don't see a lot that will work for the challenge. Macey is all fired up as normal and Chase is just looking so good to me then we spot some speckle belly geese something we don't see a lot of so I mush a few shots and decide here's my FALL CHALLENGE shot


----------



## Browtine (Oct 15, 2010)

Good one Mike. Some fine lookin' geeses there.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 15, 2010)

a different type of fall color i shot this mornin'


----------



## cornpile (Oct 16, 2010)

Some great shots,Guys.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice shots everyone!


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 16, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> a different type of fall color i shot this mornin'



I like this one... Looks like dove hunt remnants


----------



## Browtine (Oct 16, 2010)

Good ones. Still workin' on something myself. Thought I'd get one today, but didn't make it there in time for the shots I really wanted. Oh well, I'll come up with something.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, I guess I'm going to go ahead and use one of the shots I did get today. I went down to Newnan to the Up In Smoke BBQ competition today to meet a fellow GON'er and check out the event. My intentions were to get some "action" shots of folks smokin' some meat because to me, the Fall weather is PERFECT for smokin' and hangin' out by the cooker with friends. Well, I kept having things come up and didn't get there until late and everything was pretty much shutting down. Everyone was putting out the fires and waiting on the judging results. 

However, I did catch the Corvette show just before they all packed up and rolled out. Didn't even know they were having a car show, but that does happen to be one of my other favorite things to do in the Fall weather. The Vette owners were literally closing the hatch on this one to leave when I snapped this shot. Wish I had gotten there early enough to get some better shots... 

Since I don't see any other opportunities this weekend for a Fall shot I'm submitting this one from the car show as a photo that says "Fall" to me... Man, this was one beautiful Vette!!! 

Oh, and we're definitely gonna have to revisit this in some way when the trees and leaves are cooperating.


----------



## kc6bsm (Oct 17, 2010)

Living in a canyon full of pine trees, this little lone tree kind of stood out to me.


----------



## Resica (Oct 17, 2010)

From up yonder!


----------



## carver (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow,great shots everyone.I like fall, the sounds and smells.


----------



## Shug (Oct 17, 2010)

Fall is a great time to sit by a campfire and relax


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres my pic..


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 17, 2010)

*They Fall*

and someone has to rake them up this is the first time my son-in-law has picked up a rake I told him he looks like a pro to me


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2010)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## StickbowDrew (Oct 18, 2010)

I know this is cutting it close but this just about all that is changing colors around here.


----------



## quinn (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shots ya'll!This was a hard choice to make.You know color or no color!


----------



## carver (Oct 18, 2010)

very Interesting shot quinn.Great shots everyone


----------

